# Mac constantly disconnects from Windows Server



## pcoldcuts (Jan 13, 2015)

Title says it all. We have a small office network (8 computers) and the Macs just disconnect constantly. Google has not helped me with this case at all...anyone have experience with this?

Thanks!

PS I should be able to get any technical information needed quite easily...just not sure what that might be.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is this a wired or wireless network?
If wireless, then I suggest replacing the Wireless router with a new one and one that supports wired Ethernet connections as well.


----------



## pcoldcuts (Jan 13, 2015)

It's wired.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

What version of Mac OS and version of Windows you are connecting to?


----------



## pcoldcuts (Jan 13, 2015)

10.9.5


windows 8


----------

